# Help please!



## Gillp (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi I am new to this. I am revamping our seating in our bessacarr Motorhome. I have done all except the corner units, Dose anyone have any ideas of how to make covers for them, they are such a bad shape to cover. They also need to be removable for washing, any suggestions will be gratefully received.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

The only time I covered some seats I just wrapped them up like a parcel and sewed them up at the back. Worked well but I would have had to unpick them for washing but never had to.
I'm sure there's a better answer somewhere for you.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't know what the corner unit in the Bessecar looks like but below is how I would tackle it.

You'll need to make a paper pattern by drawing round each side of each piece of the cushion. When cutting allow a margin all round (about 1/2" or so). At the back split the pattern and allow a good overlap. When sewing together us velcro or ribbons to keep together.

Hope that makes sense :? If not, suggest you get a book from the library on home furnishings which will probably explain it better than me!

Denise


----------



## Gillp (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks I will let you know how I do.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder if you could cut out a plywood shape bottom and recover using a staple gun???

if so easy and can easily be replaced in the future

Aldra


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

*make a cushion*

A piece of good quality foam cut half an inch larger in all dimensions. A strong cotton cover made exact size. Force the foam in and reshape. This will now be nice and firm. Then make a cover of your choice exact size. Not done a motorhome but done lots of re-upholstery.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*corners*

We had a bessacar with a U shaped rear lounge 
the corner cushions were like a square block with circle cut out we found them of no use whatsoever they actually made no sense you couldnt lean on them and they were bulky so when you made the bed there was nowhere to put them 
we clodded them in an airtight bag in the loft and used our pillows and cushions to fill the gap 
they were much comfier to lean on and handy when making the bed 
Cath


----------

